# GT will Beat FSU



## brownceluse

I have had visions several times this year. First one was before the Ol Ball coach beat the Dawgs again. Then the Florida game and then yesterday before the tech loss. I have had another one and it's GT beating the Noles. Sorry Nole fans this GT team is ready for ya.


----------



## SpotandStalk

It may very well happen. This should be one of the better ACC championships we've had in a while.

I think the Noles come out on top. I think the FSU answers the challenge and Winston only throws 2 ints. 

Noles by a fg


----------



## Jody Hawk

Winston better not turn it over like yesterday is all I'll say.


----------



## rex upshaw

When does Winston have to meet with the school to see if his possible raping of that girl will result in missing any game time?


----------



## maker4life

They may. After twenty-eight in a row you know a loss is coming eventually. Doesn't change the fact though that your dawgs are garbage.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Biggest thing GT has going for them is that if FSU struggles early and gets down by a few scores, they may not get the ball enough times to come back. We can be difficult to come back on the way we possess the ball. Should be a great game.


----------



## rex upshaw

maker4life said:


> They may. After twenty-eight in a row you know a loss is coming eventually. Doesn't change the fact though that your dawgs are garbage.



I don't know about garbage.  FSU is mediocre at best.  Signature win was vs Clemson.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

In fairness, they beat Clem without Jameis.


----------



## rex upshaw

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> In fairness, they beat Clem without Jameis.



If we're playing that game, UGA lost to UF and GT without Gurley.


----------



## rex upshaw

FSU beat their last 3 opponents (Miami, BC, UF) by an average of 4 points.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Fswho??


----------



## SpotandStalk

rex upshaw said:


> If we're playing that game, UGA lost to UF and GT without Gurley.



The difference there is the fact that Uga lost, FSU won.


Let's also not forget Uga beat Clemson with the Tigers best player on the bench. But that's Dabo's fault not the Dawgs.


----------



## rex upshaw

SpotandStalk said:


> The difference there is the fact that Uga lost, FSU won.
> 
> 
> Let's also not forget Uga beat Clemson with the Tigers best player on the bench. But that's Dabo's fault not the Dawgs.



And with UGA missing 3 of our best wr's.


----------



## elfiii

maker4life said:


> They may. After twenty-eight in a row you know a loss is coming eventually. Doesn't change the fact though that your dawgs are garbage.



And your Seminoles are the best team of criminals in the land.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

rex upshaw said:


> When does Winston have to meet with the school to see if his possible raping of that girl will result in missing any game time?



I dont know but I'm sure it will be well after football season is over


----------



## maker4life

rex upshaw said:


> FSU beat their last 3 opponents (Miami, BC, UF) by an average of 4 points.



How many points  did you guys beat your last four by? Oh that's right. Never mind.


----------



## maker4life

elfiii said:


> And your Seminoles are the best team of criminals in the land.



And your dawgs are still garbage.


----------



## maker4life

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Biggest thing GT has going for them is that if FSU struggles early and gets down by a few scores, they may not get the ball enough times to come back. We can be difficult to come back on the way we possess the ball. Should be a great game.



The truth. If Tech gets up by more than one score I really don't know if we can overcome it.


----------



## tcward

If Tech beats FSU, they have a legitimate shot at the top 4 in my book.


----------



## riprap

Florida State probably won't fumble twice on the goal line, leave 18 seconds on the clock on the final play, pooch kick to the 40 and throw it right to a GT receiver in OT.


----------



## srb

,Play the game then we will see lots of luck to go around these days..


----------



## rex upshaw

tcward said:


> If Tech beats FSU, they have a legitimate shot at the top 4 in my book.



No chance.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

tcward said:


> If Tech beats FSU, they have a legitimate shot at the top 4 in my book.



Lol


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

maker4life said:


> And your dawgs are still garbage.



I might not like the way are coaches are calling these games as of late, but our program is anything but "garbage". I think you need to take a look at your own program for that answer. Winston and probably have of your team wold have been kicked out of the UGA program by now. I personally think that FSU is garbage for condoning this behavior. Unreal statement. I'd  tell you what I really think but I don't want to get banned.


----------



## maker4life

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I might not like the way are coaches are calling these games as of late, but our program is anything but "garbage". I think you need to take a look at your own program for that answer. Winston and probably have of your team wold have been kicked out of the UGA program by now. I personally think that FSU is garbage for condoning this behavior. Unreal statement. I'd  tell you what I really think but I don't want to get banned.



I don't have to take a look at my own program. I've got a couple hundred jealous Uga fans willing to tell me anything I need to know.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

maker4life said:


> I don't have to take a look at my own program. I've got a couple hundred jealous Uga fans willing to tell me anything I need to know.



LOL...whatever man


----------



## brownceluse

Come on gentlemen it was not my intent to see things go south here! Please let's just pick up the pieces here and get back to the vision I had. Noles lose Tech wins!! It will happen!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Come on gentlemen it was not my intent to see things go south here! Please let's just pick up the pieces here and get back to the vision I had. Noles lose Tech wins!! It will happen!





You need to see your optometrist. Your vision is obviously blurred.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> You need to see your optometrist. Your vision is obviously blurred.



Tech wins a nail biter....


----------



## Mako22

elfiii said:


> And your Seminoles are the best team of criminals in the land.



Cheap shot and totally inaccurate as all major programs are recruiting from the same pool of crooks.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

brownceluse said:


> Come on gentlemen it was not my intent to see things go south here! Please let's just pick up the pieces here and get back to the vision I had. Noles lose Tech wins!! It will happen!



I agree with you on both accounts, I've never cheered for Tech in my life but I will in the ACCCG


----------



## rhbama3

Tech is going to stomp FSU into a mudhole and get a big lead for the 1st half. In the 2nd half, FSU will start scoring and take the lead with 2 minutes left in the game and hold on for the win.
Sorry, but that's just the way they do things.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Woodsman69 said:


> Cheap shot and totally inaccurate as all major programs are recruiting from the same pool of crooks.



Yes but we have the dignity to kick them off when they cross the line.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

rhbama3 said:


> Tech is going to stomp FSU into a mudhole and get a big lead for the 1st half. In the 2nd half, FSU will start scoring and take the lead with 2 minutes left in the game and hold on for the win.
> Sorry, but that's just the way they do things.



Fla St is working this game plan like a master I wonder have they named it yet? Maybe "Flirting with Disaster" and play the Molly Hatchet song when they take the field


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just glad to be in the mix . . GT baybay !!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

rhbama3 said:


> Tech is going to stomp FSU into a mudhole and get a big lead for the 1st half. In the 2nd half, FSU will start scoring and take the lead with 2 minutes left in the game and hold on for the win.
> Sorry, but that's just the way they do things.



I don't see how we keep winning these games but we do. 


We are doing just enough to win because we don't want to let it all hang out until the playoffs.


----------



## chocolate dog

How funny, yet another "so and so will beat FSU" thread. 

Same crap yall were talking about Go Gata and so predictable. how did that work out for you?

Just because the Gators killed yalls Mutts and Tech squeaked out last second win does not automatically mean a FSU loss.

If it happens I'm sure yall will be the first ones yelling I told you so. Until then, don't quit the day job and go into reading futures.


----------



## maker4life

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Fla St is working this game plan like a master I wonder have they named it yet? Maybe "Flirting with Disaster" and play the Molly Hatchet song when they take the field




That would be awesome!


----------



## alphachief

Bring on the nerds!


----------



## elfiii

Woodsman69 said:


> Cheap shot and totally inaccurate as all major programs are recruiting from the same pool of crooks.



That wasn't a cheap shot. This is a cheap shot:

And Winston really isn't a female student assaulting, crab leg stealing thug who will get a pass until that trophy is safely ensconced in the FSU trophy case. Just win baby!

Now that's a cheap shot. It happens to be true too.


----------



## brownceluse

My visions have been dead on all year! Tech wins and UGA loses its bowl game too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Yes but we have the dignity to kick them off when they cross the line.



Is theft not considered crossing the line?


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> My visions have been dead on all year! Tech wins and UGA loses its bowl game too! Go Dawgs!



I'll give you even odds on us losing our bowl game. Don't know about your FSU/GT prediction. The Noles have found a way to win every game so far.


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> My visions have been dead on all year! Tech wins and UGA loses its bowl game too! Go Dawgs!



You may have psychic powers if Tech wins.

You don't need a vision to know Uga loses their bowl game.


----------



## fish hawk

I know it's a long shot but just beat FSU!!!


----------



## BBowman

Go Noles! I'm apologize for being a fair weather poster on this site, but I just had to say Go Noles! I have always really liked UGA but they always seem to let you down no matter who is coaching. They choke, plain and simple. Richt is an awesome man who runs a legit program. I for one wish he were back at FSU as a head coach this time. Jimbo has lost the reigns and He is allowing a Hueytown thug to run the show. I don't even believe JW is running the plays like Jimbo is calling them. Out if control! I hope JW is gone soon and that Jimbo is put on notice. BTW, I dislike GT almost as much as the gators.


----------



## southGAlefty

I wake up every morning and thank God I wasn't born a Dawg fan.


----------



## rex upshaw

southGAlefty said:


> I wake up every morning and thank God I wasn't born a Dawg fan.



That must be a pretty miserable existence.


----------



## rhbama3

BBowman said:


> Go Noles! I'm apologize for being a fair weather poster on this site, but I just had to say Go Noles! I have always really liked UGA but they always seem to let you down no matter who is coaching. They choke, plain and simple. Richt is an awesome man who runs a legit program. I for one wish he were back at FSU as a head coach this time. Jimbo has lost the reigns and He is allowing a Hueytown thug to run the show. I don't even believe JW is running the plays like Jimbo is calling them. Out if control! I hope JW is gone soon and that Jimbo is put on notice. BTW, I dislike GT almost as much as the gators.



Well..........allrighty then.


----------



## bullgator

And I keep having a vision of Winston wearing a "Mean Machine" jersey.


----------



## maker4life

Where did all the personal attacks go? Talk about a cover up. This place could give the TPD some lessons!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

BBowman said:


> Go Noles! I'm apologize for being a fair weather poster on this site, but I just had to say Go Noles! I have always really liked UGA but they always seem to let you down no matter who is coaching. They choke, plain and simple. Richt is an awesome man who runs a legit program. I for one wish he were back at FSU as a head coach this time. Jimbo has lost the reigns and He is allowing a Hueytown thug to run the show. I don't even believe JW is running the plays like Jimbo is calling them. Out if control! I hope JW is gone soon and that Jimbo is put on notice. BTW, I dislike GT almost as much as the gators.



WOW a level headed Nole fan, I applaud you sir


----------



## SpotandStalk

maker4life said:


> Talk about a cover up. This place could give the TPD some lessons!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3

maker4life said:


> Where did all the personal attacks go? Talk about a cover up. This place could give the TPD some lessons!!!!!



I removed them.


----------



## rex upshaw

maker4life said:


> Where did all the personal attacks go? Talk about a cover up. This place could give the TPD some lessons!!!!!



I guess they realized you were too soft to handle it.


----------



## rhbama3

BBowman said:


> Go Noles! I'm apologize for being a fair weather poster on this site, but I just had to say Go Noles! I have always really liked UGA but they always seem to let you down no matter who is coaching. They choke, plain and simple. Richt is an awesome man who runs a legit program. I for one wish he were back at FSU as a head coach this time. Jimbo has lost the reigns and He is allowing a Hueytown thug to run the show. I don't even believe JW is running the plays like Jimbo is calling them. Out if control! I hope JW is gone soon and that Jimbo is put on notice. BTW, I dislike GT almost as much as the gators.





Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> WOW a level headed Nole fan, I applaud you sir


Did i translate this right? 
Fairweather fan, Go Noles, liked UGA but they let him down and always choke but wishes Richt was coaching FSU, Jimbo has lost control of his program ( Winston running things)and needs to be put on notice, dislikes GT as much as the gators.


----------



## maker4life

rhbama3 said:


> I removed them.


As you should have. Still a shame an admin here would sink to that level.


----------



## rhbama3

rex upshaw said:


> I guess they realized you were too soft to handle it.



Nope. Nothing to do with him. Sports, religion, and Politic's garner feelings like no other topics so some leeway has to be given.
No Mama's, no wives, no kids, no messing with personal photo's of family members in a negative way, no bringing knives to a fistfight, or guns to a knife fight. Other than that, Marquess of Queensbury Internet rules.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just don't understand the hate with GT????


----------



## maker4life

rex upshaw said:


> I guess they realized you were too soft to handle it.



Guess so.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just don't understand the hate with GT????





THE smart kidz from ALL ova the world, come to GT, NOt bamma, NOT uga ... They all wanna come to GT..


----------



## rex upshaw

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just don't understand the hate with GT????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE smart kidz from ALL ova the world, come to GT, NOt bamma, NOT uga ... They all wanna come to GT..



I guess they want to build bridges.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rex upshaw said:


> I guess they want to build bridges.





Looks like their buildin 'em outta hedges . . .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck

riprap said:


> Florida State probably won't fumble twice on the goal line, leave 18 seconds on the clock on the final play, pooch kick to the 40 and throw it right to a GT receiver in OT.




And I hope Tech don't give up a blocked field goal, blocked extra point, 99 yard fumble recovery etc.


----------



## rex upshaw

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like their buildin 'em outta hedges . . .



I guess they didn't learn much on North Ave.

Wasted education.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rex upshaw said:


> I guess they didn't learn much on North Ave.
> 
> Wasted education.





You got me, just call me BOSS  . . .


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Biggest thing GT has going for them is that if FSU struggles early and gets down by a few scores, they may not get the ball enough times to come back. We can be difficult to come back on the way we possess the ball. Should be a great game.


if they get behind tech like they have been lately it will be hard to come back.


----------



## doenightmare

chocolate dog said:


> How funny, yet another "so and so will beat FSU" thread.
> 
> Same crap yall were talking about Go Gata and so predictable. how did that work out for you?
> 
> Just because the Gators killed yalls Mutts and Tech squeaked out last second win does not automatically mean a FSU loss.
> 
> If it happens I'm sure yall will be the first ones yelling I told you so. Until then, don't quit the day job and go into reading futures.


 
My poor Jackets have no shot against the Mighty Noles. I just hope we can be competitive.
Don't worry about us Jackets.


----------



## SpotandStalk

doenightmare said:


> My poor Jackets have no shot against the Mighty Noles. I just hope we can be competitive.
> Don't worry about us Jackets.



There it is. End of thread. 



Here's to a good hard hitting game with no injuries. Line em up and may the best team (FSU) win.


----------



## brownceluse

Tech wins end of discussion


----------



## gacowboy

I will say this: I have never had much respect or admiration for CPJ before, but after watching Tech play in person Sat. I can say that Tech is very well coached and they play higher than their talent level. They play with a lot of emotion and never quit. The coaches huddled them up coached them at every TV time out and they controlled the clock with the running game. Congrats , I hope y'all beat FSU next Sat. !


----------



## brownceluse

Noles get beat


----------



## fish hawk

brownceluse said:


> Noles get beat



I'm in.......


----------



## bam_bam

maker4life said:


> I don't have to take a look at my own program. I've got a couple hundred jealous Uga fans willing to tell me anything I need to know.



I can assure you sir that this UGA fan isn't in the least bit jealous of your Noles. I know a quite a few FSU fans who are embarrassed of "your" program and cant wait until "your" quarterback leaves FSU.


----------



## Rebel Yell

rex upshaw said:


> I don't know about garbage.  FSU is mediocre at best.  Signature win was vs Clemson.



Looking back now.  Clemson may very well be your signature win, too.


----------



## fish hawk

Rebel Yell said:


> Looking back now.  Clemson may very well be your signature win, too.



Signature win for Ga. this year was the revenge beating they put on Auburn!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell

fish hawk said:


> Signature win for Ga. this year was the revenge beating they put on Auburn!!!



Clemson is better than Auburn.  Clemson has a defense.


----------



## brownceluse

All the wins we had were signature


----------



## GAGE

GT fan for a day!!! GO JACKETS!

With that said, the only time I ever saw the Noles play was at the Sugar Bowl back in 02, and we had a few Noles fans with us that had to be supervised going to the toilet as they where on suicide watch.  
If it where not for jack leg Winston, and win at any and all costs CJF, I would probably be pulling for them.


----------



## fish hawk

Rebel Yell said:


> Clemson is better than Auburn.  Clemson has a defense.



Yea but I live 40 miles from the Auburn campus, its a bigger rivalry so in my eyes it's a bigger win....I'm sure others don't see it that way but I do.


----------



## Rebel Yell

fish hawk said:


> Yea but I live 40 miles for the Auburn campus, its a bigger rivalry so in my eyes it's a bigger win....I'm sure others don't see it that way but I do.



I'm sure the Auburn win felt alot better then the Clemson win.  It felt better for me, too.  I loathe Nick Marshall in a way you Winston haters can't even comprehend.


----------



## alphachief

Memo to GT...UF put 418 yards rushing on UGA.  FSU held UF to 113yards.  If we do that to you...it won't even be close.  We'll walk through you.


----------



## Unicoidawg

alphachief said:


> Memo to GT...UF put 418 yards rushing on UGA.  FSU held UF to 113yards.  If we do that to you...it won't even be close.  We'll walk through you.



GT is gonna get their yards no matter what you did to uf. Just as with the UGA game, turnovers will be the key to the game. If UGA had not turned it over inside the 1 twice it would have been a blowout. But they did and to tech's credit they made one more play than UGA did. FSU is going to have to hold on to the ball and score when in the red zone. If FSU fans think it's gonna be a easy game you got another thing coming. Tech is a very good team this year and they'll be riding high coming off the win this past weekend. Gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## Rebel Yell

alphachief said:


> Memo to GT...UF put 418 yards rushing on UGA.  FSU held UF to 113yards.  If we do that to you...it won't even be close.  We'll walk through you.



Actually, we could do just that....and still not blow them out.  

After this past weekend, I'm hoping that we are so good that we can't even beat ourselves.


----------



## brownceluse

alphachief said:


> Memo to GT...UF put 418 yards rushing on UGA.  FSU held UF to 113yards.  If we do that to you...it won't even be close.  We'll walk through you.



Can you stop the dive?


----------



## Rebel Yell

Unicoidawg said:


> GT is gonna get their yards no matter what you did to uf. Just as with the UGA game, turnovers will be the key to the game. If UGA had not turned it over inside the 1 twice it would have been a blowout. But they did and to tech's credit they made one more play than UGA did. FSU is going to have to hold on to the ball and score when in the red zone. If FSU fans think it's gonna be a easy game you got another thing coming. Tech is a very good team this year and they'll be riding high coming off the win this past weekend. Gonna be fun to watch.



If this FSU team has taught me anything, it's not to _expect _anything.  

All of a sudden, this Tech team is legit?  According to most Dawg fans, this wasn't the case three days ago.  What happened?


----------



## Rebel Yell

brownceluse said:


> Can you stop the dive?



Eddie Goldman will give us a better chance than those empty Dawg uniforms in the middle of y'alls line.

Mario Edwards will be lot better at holding the edge than Leonard Floyd.

We could very well lose, but I don't think they will run all over us the way they did y'all.


----------



## elfiii

Unicoidawg said:


> GT is gonna get their yards no matter what you did to uf. Just as with the UGA game, turnovers will be the key to the game. If UGA had not turned it over inside the 1 twice it would have been a blowout. But they did and to tech's credit they made one more play than UGA did. FSU is going to have to hold on to the ball and score when in the red zone. If FSU fans think it's gonna be a easy game you got another thing coming. Tech is a very good team this year and they'll be riding high coming off the win this past weekend. Gonna be fun to watch.



A solid. ^



Rebel Yell said:


> All of a sudden, this Tech team is legit?  According to most Dawg fans, this wasn't the case three days ago.  What happened?



You never heard me say that. UGA/GT is a throw the stats, analysis and comparisons out the window game, even in the blowout years. Both teams come to play to the death.

FSU's biggest problem right now is the Jackets believe they can whip you. If Winston has a 3 INT day they probably will.


----------



## Rebel Yell

elfiii said:


> FSU's biggest problem right now is the Jackets believe they can whip you. If Winston has a 3 INT day they probably will.



I'm done trying to predict what this FSU team is gonna do.


----------



## Nitram4891

If the Jackets keep coming ready to play, FSU will have their hands full and then some.  Our secondary is underrated, Winston better be careful with the football.


----------



## southGAlefty

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm done trying to predict what this FSU team is gonna do.



The only thing predictable is who the goofy Dwag fans around here pull for in all the FSU games. Too bad their team can't take care of business.


----------



## alphachief

Unicoidawg said:


> GT is gonna get their yards no matter what you did to uf. Just as with the UGA game, turnovers will be the key to the game. If UGA had not turned it over inside the 1 twice it would have been a blowout. But they did and to tech's credit they made one more play than UGA did. FSU is going to have to hold on to the ball and score when in the red zone. If FSU fans think it's gonna be a easy game you got another thing coming. Tech is a very good team this year and they'll be riding high coming off the win this past weekend. Gonna be fun to watch.



Who said anything about it being easy?  I stand by my statement...if we hold them under 200 yards rushing, it's over.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Nitram4891 said:


> Winston better be careful with the football.



Why start now.  He hasn't been all year.


----------



## brownceluse

Rebel Yell said:


> Eddie Goldman will give us a better chance than those empty Dawg uniforms in the middle of y'alls line.
> 
> Mario Edwards will be lot better at holding the edge than Leonard Floyd.
> 
> We could very well lose, but I don't think they will run all over us the way they did y'all.



we will see


----------



## Unicoidawg

Rebel Yell said:


> If this FSU team has taught me anything, it's not to _expect _anything.
> 
> All of a sudden, this Tech team is legit?  According to most Dawg fans, this wasn't the case three days ago.  What happened?



Point out to me where I said that...... You can't. I hate everything about tech, but I know a good football team when I see one. If they play their game and have no fumbles they are hard to handle. That offense is difficult to defend.


----------



## Buzz

Unicoidawg said:


> GT is gonna get their yards no matter what you did to uf. Just as with the UGA game, turnovers will be the key to the game. If UGA had not turned it over inside the 1 twice it would have been a blowout. But they did and to tech's credit they made one more play than UGA did. FSU is going to have to hold on to the ball and score when in the red zone. If FSU fans think it's gonna be a easy game you got another thing coming. Tech is a very good team this year and they'll be riding high coming off the win this past weekend. Gonna be fun to watch.



Well... There was also a 14 point swing that was a Thomas fumble when the image shows the ball 2 feet inside the end zone.   Should have been a GT TD instead of a fumble return for a TD.     Even if not a fumble the forward progress was stopped and it should have been whistled dead.     

I guess it just depends on ones perspective.      Was a great game though.


----------



## Unicoidawg

alphachief said:


> Who said anything about it being easy?  I stand by my statement...if we hold them under 200 yards rushing, it's over.



If you hold them to 200 I agree you win. And for the record I hope that is what happens. I despise tech and wanna see them get slaughtered no matter who they play. But I am also a realist, they have a good team and they are gonna give FSU fits.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Buzz said:


> Well... There was also a 14 point swing that was a Thomas fumble when the image shows the ball 2 feet inside the end zone.   Should have been a GT TD instead of a fumble return for a TD.     Even if not a fumble the forward progress was stopped and it should have been whistled dead.
> 
> I guess it just depends on ones perspective.      Was a great game though.



Should have been 21-0 before that, so yes it is perspective.


----------



## 4bob4

35-27 Tech wins on 3 turnovers by FSU (1 fumble 2 INTs).  Not sure why I feel that way but it's what rolled off my tongue last week and I'm sticking to it!

Edited to add:  It will be poetic, FSU's winning streak beginning and ending with the same team.  Haha a boy can dream can't he?  I'll be at the game cheering win or lose!


----------



## alphachief

brownceluse said:


> Can you stop the dive?



UF was driving a truck through the middle of the UGA line...we stopped it.


----------



## Buzz

Unicoidawg said:


> Should have been 21-0 before that, so yes it is perspective.



Turnovers happen, we've been on both sides of that one but a blown call that leads to a 14pt swing another.   I do imagine you'd agree that was a blown call by the Zebras.


----------



## elfiii

Buzz said:


> Turnovers happen, we've been on both sides of that one but a blown call that leads to a 14pt swing another.   I do imagine you'd agree that was a blown call by the Zebras.



The same as our completed pass on the 1 was ruled an incomplete pass. The ball never touched the ground and Conley had possession of the ball.

The difference is in the case of the two fumbles by Chubb and Michel there was no referee call involved. They simply put the ball on the ground. Had they not done so UGA comes away with at least 6 if not 14.

There were all kinds of miscues Saturday by both teams. That's what makes the game interesting. In the case of UGA/GT it will give you a heart attack.


----------



## Buzz

An incomplete pass is not the same thing as what should have been a TD but instead was ruled a fumble return for a TD.  No fan base in the world bellyaches more about bad calls than Dawg fans.    However, I've yet to see all of them come out and talk about what an injustice it would have been had GT lost because of that blown call.

Sometimes I wonder if you people believe some the things you type...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Buzz said:


> An incomplete pass is not the same thing as what should have been a TD but instead was ruled a fumble return for a TD.  No fan base in the world bellyaches more about bad calls than Dawg fans.    However, I've yet to see all of them come out and talk about what an injustice it would have been had GT lost because of that blown call.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if you people believe some the things you type...



Buzz, I didn't see the game. All I did was check the "Box Score" and saw what I needed to see. No excuses here.

Tech won and I'll be happy to congratulate you guys for it! Glad at least 1 team in GA can represent in a Championship game this year..


----------



## Unicoidawg

Buzz said:


> I do imagine you'd agree that was a blown call by the Zebras.



Doesn't matter what I think. What does is what the replay official thought. The game was full of craziness and it could have went either way.


----------



## Buzz

It was a great game that most certainly could have gone either way.    We've played you guys well and came up short so many times, it certainly felt good to finally get the "W".


----------



## Rebel Yell

Unicoidawg said:


> Doesn't matter what I think. What does is what the replay official thought. The game was full of craziness and it could have went either way.



My question, as an outside observer, is how they ruled Thomas' pump fake as a fumble.

It was clear that his arm was going forward when he lost the ball.


----------



## rjcruiser

tcward said:


> If Tech beats FSU, they have a legitimate shot at the top 4 in my book.



If your 2 losses were against legit teams, then you'd have a chance at it.



Rebel Yell said:


> Looking back now.  Clemson may very well be your signature win, too.






fish hawk said:


> Signature win for Ga. this year was the revenge beating they put on Auburn!!!



Or the Mizzou shut out.



Buzz said:


> Turnovers happen, we've been on both sides of that one but a blown call that leads to a 14pt swing another.   I do imagine you'd agree that was a blown call by the Zebras.



I don't think anyone could see the ball in there.  So often, the refs blow the whistle too quickly on those plays...they let them play a little bit and the ball got stripped.



Rebel Yell said:


> My question, as an outside observer, is how they ruled Thomas' pump fake as a fumble.
> 
> It was clear that his arm was going forward when he lost the ball.



But it wasn't a throw....he was trying to tuck it back away and it slipped out.  Doesn't it have to be a throw for it to be a pass attempt/incomplete pass?


----------



## rjcruiser

Oh...and I forgot to add my $0.02 about the game.

I think FSU kills Tech.  We got hammered by Florida...FSU didn't.  We should have killed Tech...but huge mistakes kept them in the game.  I see FSU making similar mistakes, but I think they have a better run defense and stop Tech for what they are.

Criminoles in the Top 4.


----------



## KyDawg

maker4life said:


> They may. After twenty-eight in a row you know a loss is coming eventually. Doesn't change the fact though that your dawgs are garbage.



I don't think he was bragging on are trying to say anything about the Dawgs, other than they would lose to Tech.


----------



## doenightmare

Browning Slayer said:


> Buzz, I didn't see the game. All I did was check the "Box Score" and saw what I needed to see. No excuses here.
> 
> Tech won and I'll be happy to congratulate you guys for it! Glad at least 1 team in GA can represent in a Championship game this year..



Class act - class avatar!


----------



## elfiii

Buzz said:


> An incomplete pass is not the same thing as what should have been a TD but instead was ruled a fumble return for a TD.  No fan base in the world bellyaches more about bad calls than Dawg fans.    However, I've yet to see all of them come out and talk about what an injustice it would have been had GT lost because of that blown call.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if you people believe some the things you type...



The "incomplete pass" was on the 1 or 2. Had it been ruled a completed pass which it was it would have been first and goal on the 1. A betting man would bet we scored.

Nobody is complaining about blown calls on our side. Just you guys and ya'll won. Our complaints are about our players putting the ball on the ground and our coach and his 3/4 genius call for the squib kick.

Refs make bad calls against everybody. Sometimes those bad calls get upheld by the booth. The only way you get around that is by winning outright which is what Tech did.


----------



## Rebel Yell

rjcruiser said:


> But it wasn't a throw....he was trying to tuck it back away and it slipped out.  Doesn't it have to be a throw for it to be a pass attempt/incomplete pass?



My understanding was as long as the arm is moving forward, it's an incomplete pass, whether he's actually throwing the ball of pump faking.  That's how the Patriots got to their first Super Bowl.

By the time he tried to pull it back, the ball was out of his hand.  I thought that constituted an incomplete pass.


----------



## rjcruiser

Rebel Yell said:


> My understanding was as long as the arm is moving forward, it's an incomplete pass, whether he's actually throwing the ball of pump faking.  That's how the Patriots got to their first Super Bowl.
> 
> By the time he tried to pull it back, the ball was out of his hand.  I thought that constituted an incomplete pass.



yeah...I think it is a bit unclear.  I think that a similar call got overturned like your saying in the Mizzou/Arky game as well.  Mauk obviously was pulling it down after going back for the pass and it was ruled on the field as a fumble, but then was overturned.

In that case, it was going back and it was a true pass he was going to throw, then he was pulling it back down.


I guess the difference here is that it was obvious that it wasn't a pass attempt, but a pump fake.


----------



## Buzz

rjcruiser said:


> I think FSU kills Tech.  We got hammered by Florida...FSU didn't.  We should have killed Tech...but huge mistakes kept them in the game.  I see FSU making similar mistakes, but I think they have a better run defense and stop Tech for what they are.
> 
> Criminoles in the Top 4.



There's that football math again... You HAMMERED Missouri 34-0 and Mizzou hung 42 on Florida...

Stylistically, GT creates a problem for FSU.   FSU has let many teams get off to a big lead.   That could be tough to overcome with us because we can be really stingy with the ball.   I'm not saying Tech IS going to get up big or win, but I do like Tech's chances in this game.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Buzz said:


> There's that football math again... You HAMMERED Missouri 34-0 and Mizzou hung 42 on Florida...
> 
> Stylistically, GT creates a problem for FSU.   FSU has let many teams get off to a big lead.   That could be tough to overcome with us because we can be really stingy with the ball.   I'm not saying Tech IS going to get up big or win, but I do like Tech's chances in this game.



This is a matchup nightmare for FSU.  Hopefully, the defense that played against the Go Gata shows up this Saturday, too.  Golman can blow up the middle and Edwards can seal the edge.  If we can just get Doofus to not turn the ball over, I think we'll be good.


----------



## 4bob4

Rebel Yell said:


> If we can just get Doofus to not turn the ball over, I think we'll be good.



I'm hopeful (counting on) a few turnovers.  Something we seem to be picking up this year remarkably well.

Thought y'all would blow us out two years ago to start this whole winning streak and even stopped watching the game near half time.  Only found out it was close late in the fourth quarter.  Hopefully we're in for a good one this weekend!


----------



## rjcruiser

Buzz said:


> FSU has let many teams get off to a big lead.



There's that math again.



Guess we'll find out Saturday who's right


----------



## Buzz

Indeed we will


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I don't think he was bragging on are trying to say anything about the Dawgs, other than they would lose to Tech.



Yes sir


----------



## brownceluse

Again Tech wins this game.


----------



## ramblinrack

gacowboy said:


> I will say this: I have never had much respect or admiration for CPJ before, but after watching Tech play in person Sat. I can say that Tech is very well coached and they play higher than their talent level. They play with a lot of emotion and never quit. The coaches huddled them up coached them at every TV time out and they controlled the clock with the running game. Congrats , I hope y'all beat FSU next Sat. !



thank you sir...you win with class, and you lose with class!


----------



## brownceluse

Tech wins that is all


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Tech wins that is all


----------



## brownceluse

Tech wins


----------



## brownceluse

Tech wins


----------



## drhunter1

If I were FSU I would be concerned.


----------



## doenightmare

I wish all ya'll would quit this GT will win over FSU talk. You're gonna jinx us and we are just Lil' ole' GT. We will be lucky to keep it respectable.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

doenightmare said:


> I wish all ya'll would quit this GT will win over FSU talk. You're gonna jinx us and we are just Lil' ole' GT. We will be lucky to keep it respectable.





Yep.


----------



## drhunter1

FSU should be uneasy about this game. Tech has the defense to create turn overs and the offense to put points on the board in bunches. 

I do feel however that the powers that be will do whatever they can to make sure that the noles win so that a mess isn't made of the final 4.


----------



## Hardwoods

It will be a bloodbath.


----------



## drhunter1

Hardwoods said:


> It will be a bloodbath.



How do you figure?


----------



## brownceluse

Tech wins see everyone back here after the game.


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> I have had visions several times this year. First one was before the Ol Ball coach beat the Dawgs again. Then the Florida game and then yesterday before the tech loss. I have had another one and it's GT beating the Noles. Sorry Nole fans this GT team is ready for ya.





brownceluse said:


> Tech wins a nail biter....





brownceluse said:


> My visions have been dead on all year! Tech wins and UGA loses its bowl game too! Go Dawgs!





brownceluse said:


> Tech wins end of discussion





brownceluse said:


> Noles get beat





brownceluse said:


> Again Tech wins this game.





brownceluse said:


> Tech wins that is all





brownceluse said:


> Tech wins





brownceluse said:


> Tech wins





brownceluse said:


> Tech wins see everyone back here after the game.



So.....who do you think will win the ACCCG?


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just don't understand the hate with GT????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE smart kidz from ALL ova the world, come to GT, NOt bamma, NOT uga ... They all wanna come to GT..



You have obviously never tried to get on the mainframe computer at UGA.

Tech used to be a great place for Georgia students.  Last time I went there, it looked like a 3rd world refuge center.  

But, I would like to see Tech beat the thug.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> So.....who do you think will win the ACCCG?



Gt wins a close one!


----------



## alphachief

My prediction...FSU wins, and wins more convincingly than we have in recent games.


----------



## brownceluse

Tech wins get over it


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Tech wins get over it



youre right brown tek wins this one


----------



## Marlin_444

Ja-mess Crab Legs' Butter Gets drawn... 

This week FSU #4... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 4bob4

alphachief said:


> My prediction...FSU wins, and wins more convincingly than we have in recent games.



Confident enough to bet the avatar for a week? 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=826317


----------



## 4bob4

Calling for highs in the mid 50's and rain (at least in the morning).  Who gets hurt worse with a rainy game?  I'm inclined to say FSU but I've seen enough fumbled pitches in my lifetime to not be too confident in that decision.


----------



## alphachief

4bob4 said:


> Confident enough to bet the avatar for a week?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=826317



Alphachief bows for nobody...win or lose.  It will be good enough for me to come back Saturday night and rub your face in it.


----------



## 4bob4

Lol fair enough.  I won't see it until Sunday at least.  I doubt I'll get on the board while in Charlotte...unless I have something to brag about Sat night!


----------



## brownceluse

Tech wins


----------



## SpotandStalk

4bob4 said:


> Calling for highs in the mid 50's and rain (at least in the morning).  Who gets hurt worse with a rainy game?  I'm inclined to say FSU but I've seen enough fumbled pitches in my lifetime to not be too confident in that decision.




Maybe the rain will be gone by kickoff. I want to see both teams firing on all cylinders come game time.


----------



## Rebel Yell

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe the rain will be gone by kickoff. I want to see both teams firing on all cylinders come game time.



The rain usually helps the team who runs the ball more, but with the triple option it could be a turnover fest.


----------



## brownceluse

Tech wins


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Tech wins





Would you PLEAZZZE STOP !!!!!!!


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would you PLEAZZZE STOP !!!!!!!



Yes - pretty please??


----------



## Hooked On Quack

doenightmare said:


> Yes - pretty please??





I'm purty sho he's puttin da Voodoo on us.


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm purty sho he's puttin da Voodoo on us.



I think it's intentional. GT is gonna get killed - nutin' to see here.  
Mods - can we delete this thread please?


----------



## drhunter1

If uga fans are trying to put the hex on tech so they'll get beat, they should have taken care of business themselves instead of wishing for someone else to do it.


----------



## fish hawk

drhunter1 said:


> If uga fans are trying to put the hex on tech so they'll get beat, they should have taken care of business themselves instead of wishing for someone else to do it.


I think the hatred for FSU is mutual!!!I wish Tech fans would stop acting like they've won the national championship just because they beat Ga,I know it's been a while, but dang,act like you've been there before.........Now really show me something and beat FSU!!!Brownceluse is calling for a Tech victory, so I'm in with him, but it dang sure wont break my heart if the lose!


----------



## MudDucker

I don't hate FSU.  I can't stand Winston.  Also, GT earned my respect last week.  If they play that good this weekend, I would not be shocked by a GT win.


----------



## brownceluse

No Hex! Nothing of the sort! FSU will lose this game! It doesn't matter to me who wins this game I am just stating a fact! Tech wins I have been 100% correct with my visions this year. This game will go down to the last tick of the clock with Tech coming out on top....


----------



## fish hawk

So I'm hearing FSU running back Karlos Williams will be out for the ACC championship game.


----------



## Rebel Yell

fish hawk said:


> So I'm hearing FSU running back Karlos Williams will be out for the ACC championship game.



Yep.  Fortunately for us, the offensive explosions have all come with Dalvin Cook lined up in the backfield.


----------



## brownceluse

Tech wins!


----------



## doenightmare

brownceluse said:


> No Hex! Nothing of the sort! FSU will lose this game! It doesn't matter to me who wins this game I am just stating a fact! Tech wins I have been 100% correct with my visions this year. This game will go down to the last tick of the clock with Tech coming out on top....


 

Ok - we will hope your "vision" streak hold up. If your 100% you may want to contact a booky - just sayin'.


----------



## alphachief

doenightmare said:


> Ok - we will hope your "vision" streak hold up. If your 100% you may want to contact a booky - just sayin'.



They are not visions...you're on drugs!


----------



## Jake Allen

brownceluse said:


> Tech wins!




I am 100% sure, the UGA Bulldog Football team will not lose this Saturday.


----------



## GASeminole

Noles by two touchdowns or more


----------



## alphachief

GASeminole said:


> Noles by two touchdowns or more



Yep, that's what I think as well.


----------



## brownceluse

doenightmare said:


> Ok - we will hope your "vision" streak hold up. If your 100% you may want to contact a booky - just sayin'.



Already have......


----------



## brownceluse

Oh and again Tech wins


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Heck Brown's so sure GT's gonna win I ain't even gonna watch this one . . .


----------



## drhunter1

alphachief said:


> They are not visions...you're on drugs!



You're pretty confident huh.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


> I think the hatred for FSU is mutual!!!I wish Tech fans would stop acting like they've won the national championship just because they beat Ga,I know it's been a while, but dang,act like you've been there before.........Now really show me something and beat FSU!!!Brownceluse is calling for a Tech victory, so I'm in with him, but it dang sure wont break my heart if the lose!





Well seeing how we've won MORE and recent NC's than ya'll have, you can go blow that smoke up a dogs butt.


----------



## southGAlefty

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well seeing how we've won MORE and recent NC's than ya'll have, you can go blow that smoke up a dogs butt.



Ouch!


----------



## garnet and gold

Quack is one of the classiest members on the sports forum, but a couple of uga members have been very rude to him. Its just a game yall, quack is not youre enemy. Continue on quack, I enjoy your replies


----------



## SpotandStalk

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep.  Fortunately for us, the offensive explosions have all come with Dalvin Cook lined up in the backfield.



x2. Cook is something special. 

Make no mistake about it, KW is a hoss in those short yardage situations. He will be missed on 3rd and 1 or in goal line situations. Hopefully Freddie Stevenson will be able to take his role.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

garnet and gold said:


> Quack is one of the classiest members on the sports forum, but a couple of uga members have been very rude to him. Its just a game yall, quack is not youre enemy. Continue on quack, I enjoy your replies





Dang, thankz bro, don't think I've eva been called "classy" before. . .


----------



## Resica

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, thankz bro, don't think I've eva been called "classy" before. . .


That may not have been the word he was looking for.


----------



## alphachief

drhunter1 said:


> You're pretty confident huh.



Yes I am.  I think we're a much better team and we'll show it Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse

Tech wins I would watch Quack it will be epic!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Resica said:


> That may not have been the word he was looking for.




Kinda what I was thankin . . .




alphachief said:


> Yes I am.  I think we're a much better team and we'll show it Saturday.





Tick tock, tick tock  . . .


----------



## doenightmare

I reckon we'll show up and see what happens - FSU is a great team with a ton a talent. Call me crazy but I'll go with the spider man's vision - Go Jackets!


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, thankz bro, don't think I've eva been called "classy" before. . .





garnet and gold said:


> Quack is one of the classiest members on the sports forum, but a couple of uga members have been very rude to him. Its just a game yall, quack is not youre enemy. Continue on quack, I enjoy your replies



I aint for certain but, I think Quack just got baited up!!!!


----------



## drhunter1

After watching the Oregon Arizona state game last night, its obvious the committee has certain teams they want in the playoff. 

That was some of the worst holding I have ever seen.

I bet tech gets hosed.


----------



## DAWG1419

drhunter1 said:


> After watching the Oregon Arizona state game last night, its obvious the committee has certain teams they want in the playoff.
> 
> That was some of the worst holding I have ever seen.
> 
> I bet tech gets hosed.



I would bet your right on tek. They will be beat bad. It shoulda been 21-0 last week but didnt happen due to fumbles.


----------



## fish hawk

The weather will be a factor in this game.


----------



## brownceluse

Today is the day that Tech takes FSU behind the wood pile! Go Dawgs Tech wins!!!


----------



## Matthew6

tech wins today.


----------



## Matthew6

to bad fsu will be out of the playoff after today. bama will just have to feast on ohio st.


----------



## alphachief

You boys are obviously dreaming...but we'll let you sleep in until 8PM.


----------



## gacowboy

brownceluse said:


> Today is the day that Tech takes FSU behind the wood pile! Go Dawgs Tech wins!!!



Yeah baby !!!
 Headlines : Tech beats Crab legs U !!!


----------



## brownceluse

That's right tech rolls


----------



## Throwback

Oops


T


----------



## alphachief

EAT IT HATERS!  You can watch our team in the playoffs!


----------



## chocolate dog

That worked out well for yall.


----------



## doenightmare

brownceluse said:


> That's right tech rolls



You and your dumb "visions"


----------



## caughtinarut

Proud of Tech! Those miscommunications between thomas and waller hurt. And if we could have stopped that last run.... but anyway great game for a team that was picked to be at the bottom of the ACC.


----------



## GASeminole

Suck it


----------



## DAWG1419

:





doenightmare said:


> You and your dumb "visions"


----------



## brownceluse

GASeminole said:


> Suck it



Suck what?


----------



## drhunter1

brownceluse said:


> Suck what?



Your visions suck.


----------



## brownceluse

drhunter1 said:


> You're visions suck.



3 out of 4 aint too bad!!!!!!


----------

